# Egg cartons?



## afbrat (Sep 18, 2015)

Has anyone ever used empty egg cartons as soap molds?  Was thinking about trying them, but I have no clue how they would hold up and whether I would need to line them?


----------



## Stacy (Sep 18, 2015)

I wouldn't think they would hold up very well against the heat/liquid/chemical reaction...unless you're talking M&P and the Styrofoam sort of  ones...then I have no idea  The heat would still worry me a little though. Lining them seems like it would be a nightmare.

If you're looking for small molds, maybe ice cube trays from the dollar store?


----------



## Susie (Sep 19, 2015)

Ice cube trays are difficult to unmold unless you plan to use SL or freeze them.


----------



## afbrat (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks!  I just was wondering because I'm poor and curious. Lol


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 19, 2015)

you could use them if you lined them with some plastic wrap afbrat. But there's lots of other things that work better - silicone ice cube trays, plastic drawer organizers lined with plastic, boxes galore, pringles cans or other cylindrical containers. There's also a good thread in here about building your own molds with wood. And look below this thread for more posts on molds.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't know about soap but they make a great drying rack for bath bombs!


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 19, 2015)

afbrat said:


> Thanks!  I just was wondering because I'm poor and curious. Lol



My first batch of soap was made in a milk carton. Just wash it, let it dry, pour your soap in, close up the top again, cover with a towel, let it harden, then peel away the carton. Makes a great mold. I would think the egg carton would absorb oil, and the soap would stick and you'd have a big mess on your hands. But the milk carton, being waxed, works great.


----------



## afbrat (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone!  Never know unless you ask, right


----------



## Susie (Sep 20, 2015)

That's exactly right.  And you saved lots of time and error by asking first.


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Sep 20, 2015)

The Soap Queen has a basic soap tutorial using a lined Postal Service box as a mold. Here's a link: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...ck-to-basics-simple-gentle-cold-process-soap/


----------



## afbrat (Sep 20, 2015)

Susie said:


> That's exactly right.  And you saved lots of time and error by asking first.




That's what I was thinking too


----------



## afbrat (Sep 20, 2015)

TeaLeavesandTweed said:


> The Soap Queen has a basic soap tutorial using a lined Postal Service box as a mold. Here's a link: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-b...ck-to-basics-simple-gentle-cold-process-soap/




Thanks!  I'll definitely check that out!  

I'm also hoping to talk the hubs into making me a mold out of a pallet he has just laying around


----------



## TeaLeavesandTweed (Sep 20, 2015)

afbrat said:


> Thanks!  I'll definitely check that out!
> 
> I'm also hoping to talk the hubs into making me a mold out of a pallet he has just laying around



Wouldn't that be lovely! Boyfriend has been complaining that he needs a hobby and I'm strongly campaigning for woodworking.


----------



## afbrat (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol!  Woodworking would be a good hobby for a soaper's significant other!


----------

